# Gov't or more accurately, TaxPayer Funded Employees; You are officially on notice!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Time is passed for stating the truth, especially with our young people. 

Time to stop calling them Government Employees or Government Buildings or Public "anything" anymore, they are TAXPAYER FUNDED EMPLOYEES, TAXPAYER FUNDED BUILDINGS, etc...

It is not Public Schools it is TAXPAYER FUNDED SCHOOLS, it is not Public Parks; it is TAXPAYER FUNDED PARKS; 

The arrogance that all of us experience when we deal with these people is disgusting. Taxpayer funded employees are some of the most arrogant, incompetent individuals out there and most of us are sick of them.

The Founders of this Great Republic never ever ever envisioned that these United States would have this many people living off of taxpayers. My prayers for 2020 are that we see a huge decrease in the size of Taxpayer Funded employees. Time to cut and slash them to the tune of 80% or more. Calvin Coolidge did it, maybe Trump can do it too?


----------



## paulag1955 (Dec 15, 2019)

Slippy said:


> Time is passed for stating the truth, especially with our young people.
> 
> Time to stop calling them Government Employees or Government Buildings or Public "anything" anymore, they are TAXPAYER FUNDED EMPLOYEES, TAXPAYER FUNDED BUILDINGS, etc...
> 
> ...


The wailing and gnashing of teeth would be wondrous to behold.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Slippy said:


> Time is passed for stating the truth, especially with our young people.
> 
> Time to stop calling them Government Employees or Government Buildings or Public "anything" anymore, they are TAXPAYER FUNDED EMPLOYEES, TAXPAYER FUNDED BUILDINGS, etc...
> 
> ...


I am a State Government employee. I can assure you my salary and benefits are not funded by the "tax payers". But be be carful what you wish for, because if you get your way, life will suck for the public.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> I am a State Government employee. I can assure you my salary and benefits are not funded by the "tax payers"........ .


So where _does _the money that covers your paycheck come from?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> I am a State Government employee. I can assure you my salary and benefits are not funded by the "tax payers". But be be carful what you wish for, because if you get your way, life will suck for the public.





Back Pack Hack said:


> So where _does _the money that covers your paycheck come from?


This could be good, I'll bump and call ya.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So where _does _the money that covers your paycheck come from?


Mineral Royalties.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Mineral Royalties.


Just another word for taxes. Same as for licenses, fees, tariffs, levees, imposts, contributions, tolls, duties, assessments, customs, tributes...........


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Mineral Royalties.


Emmmm.... taxes by a different name.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Just another word for taxes. Same as for licenses, fees, tariffs, levees, imposts, contributions, tolls, duties, assessments, customs, tributes...........


 It is the price companies pay if they want to want to mine and frack.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> I am a State Government employee. I can assure you my salary and benefits are not funded by the "tax payers". But be be carful what you wish for, because if you get your way, life will suck for the public.


So, who where does the money come from that the State pays you?

From Taxes perhaps? Taxes from companies/corporations, taxes from individuals, taxes from the Federal Government who subsidizes the states.

Sorry, but government does not produce anything.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Mineral Royalties.





Back Pack Hack said:


> Just another word for taxes. Same as for licenses, fees, tariffs, levees, imposts, contributions, tolls, duties, assessments, customs, tributes...........


This^^^^


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> It is the price companies pay if they want to want to mine and frack.


I may be wat off not knowing all the info but I would guess these mining/fracking companies pay a mineral royalty/ tax to mine public land. If that's the case fine but that tax or royalty should go to only what it needs to and not some lady who wants to pump out kids and not work.

I'm thinking @Slippy's main angst is against the government cubicle workers who push unnecessary paperwork and mainly sit around all day chatting and drinking coffee.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Slippy said:


> So, who where does the money come from that the State pays you?
> 
> From Taxes perhaps? Taxes from companies/corporations, taxes from individuals, taxes from the Federal Government who subsidizes the states.
> 
> Sorry, but government does not produce anything.


The job is to maintain a safe transportation system, and reduce the number of fatalities on our roadways. Which support the private sector.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In my life government has been way more of a hindrance than a help. I've had to pay bribes to the government to do lots of things;

To drive a motor vehicle-when I was more qualified to drive the vehicle than the lackey who granted me permission
To hunt and fish (I only hunted tax payer land a handful of times in college, the rest, privately owned land)
To marry-government needs to get out and stay out of marriage, its none of their business
To earn a living-what a crock
To exercise my rights to defend myself-2nd Amendment
To operate a boat
To build a structure on my own land

Additionally, government has penalized me (We the People) for success; the more money I made, the more money they extorted from me...the larger, more expensive home I owned, the more money they extorted from me...the newer more expensive vehicle I bought with my money, the more of my money they extorted from me...

I could go on and on, but the point is that government is out of control at all levels; local, county/parish, state, federal...

FUBAR


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> I may be wat off not knowing all the info but I would guess these mining/fracking companies pay a mineral royalty/ tax to mine public land. If that's the case fine but that tax or royalty should go to only what it needs to and not some lady who wants to pump out kids and not work.
> 
> I'm thinking @Slippy's main angst is against the government cubicle workers who push unnecessary paperwork and mainly sit around all day chatting and drinking coffee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Not every state is full of welfare queens. But people have to keep the system running or everything goes to hell and a hand basket. You have to accept some Government.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> The job is to maintain a safe transportation system, and reduce the number of fatalities on our roadways. Which support the private sector.


To MAINTAIN, not to produce. The old arguement that without government there wouldn't be any roads to undertake commerce is false. Long before government and taxation, business found a way to take their goods and services to market.

Honkerhunter, please don't take it personal, you got a good gig, go for it and ride it out as far as I'm concerned! I ain't mad at you. But don't try and justify or debate, my facts are indisputable that government is an impediment.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Not every state is full of welfare queens. But people have to keep the system running or everything goes to hell and a hand basket. You have to accept some Government.


Absolutely, SOME government is perfectly fine. The Founders of the greatest political experiment EVER had a very good recipe for SOME government. Sadly, We The People, have allowed it to become MOSTLY ABOUT Government...:sad2:


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Slippy said:


> .............Sorry, but government does not produce anything useful.


Fify.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Fify.


Government helps to keep life going for all. Just imagine what would happen if I-80 were shutdown due to lack of maintenance or the small army that keeps it open, on the cheap.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Government helps to keep life going for all. Just imagine what would happen if I-80 were shutdown due to lack of maintenance or the small army that keeps it open, on the cheap.


OK, there are _some_ things the gubbamint has gotten right. Like the NOAA radio system. And GPS satellites. But you gotta admit, that only accounts for a tiny fraction of the extorti........err....... 'taxes' we pay.

If 100 years ago, the average Joe Schmuck was paying 3% in overall taxes and today his great-grandkids are paying 45%, where will his great-great-great-great-great-grandkids be in 2120?

Our government was originally only intended by be running in the background. Today, it's running everything.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> OK, there are _some_ things the gubbamint has gotten right. Like the NOAA radio system. And GPS satellites. But you gotta admit, that only accounts for a tiny fraction of the extorti........err....... 'taxes' we pay.
> 
> If 100 years ago, the average Joe Schmuck was paying 3% in overall taxes and today his great-grandkids are paying 45%, where will his great-great-great-great-great-grandkids be in 2120?
> 
> Our government was originally only intended by be running in the background. Today, it's running everything.


The Federal system is a bit bloated. I can hack away at several agencies and save money, I could also say the same about the State Government at certain levels. But Wyoming believes in " Right sized Government", or the bare minimum needed to do the job. We are a financially frugal State, but people still need to keep God's perfect square running. We however don't go to the excess of some of the Blue States that have more people than work to do.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> The Federal system is a bit bloated.........


I nominate this for the _Understatement of the Year_ award.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> It is the price companies pay if they want to want to mine and frack.


And just where in the Constitution does it grant the government the right to own land beyond what is needed for national defense?

Especially here in the western states, the vast majority of land is own by federal and state governments. Then they turn around and charge us fees to use the land that We The People supposedly own!

Those mining and fracking companies are owned by and employ We The People. What right do you have to charge them fees to use the land that We The People own? That is nothing more than a government shakedown. If I tried to run that scam in the private sector, I would be locked up in prison.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Inor said:


> And just where in the Constitution does it grant the government the right to own land beyond what is needed for national defense?
> 
> Especially here in the western states, the vast majority of land is own by federal and state governments. Then they turn around and charge us fees to use the land that We The People supposedly own!
> 
> Those mining and fracking companies are owned by and employ We The People. What right do you have to charge them fees to use the land that We The People own? That is nothing more than a government shakedown. If I tried to run that scam in the private sector, I would be locked up in prison.


Because If they didn't the public would veto those corporations use of that land to extract mineral wealth.

https://www.wyotax.org/severance_taxes.aspx

But to give you the brief low down. The taxes that are collected benefit all the citizens of the State. As such one has to be wise in what is taxed and what is not taxed. As we don't have a personal income tax here, the bigger companies get to pay. Otherwise we have to find other sources of revenue to make ends meet. So unless you want to pay more for all the goods that are allowed to be transported across I-80, it is a win win situation for everybody.

But you have to cut out the "we the people" own this etc. If you are not a resident you are a guest and need to remember that. You don't live here or vote here. If my options are tax companies to build rigs in areas where I hunt, and get something out of it that benefits the residents that is fair. If not the outside world who depends on the minerals that are extracted for their energy needs can get bent.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> But you have to cut out the "we the people" own this etc. If you are not a resident you are a guest and need to remember that. You don't live here or vote here. If my options are tax companies to build rigs in areas where I hunt, and get something out of it that benefits the residents that is fair. If not the outside world who depends on the minerals that are extracted for their energy needs can get bent.


The federal government owns 48.1% of all the land in Wyoming. So yes, We The People DO own almost half your state.

https://ballotpedia.org/Federal_land_ownership_by_state

But you never answered my original question. Where in the Constitution of These United States, does it grant the government the right to own land except when needed for national defense?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Inor said:


> The federal government owns 48.1% of all the land in Wyoming. So yes, We The People DO own almost half your state.
> 
> https://ballotpedia.org/Federal_land_ownership_by_state
> 
> But you never answered my original question. Where in the Constitution of These United States, does it grant the government the right to own land except when needed for national defense?


Possession is 9/10 of the law, and non residents don't get to make policy and the Feds are also told to pound sand on a frequent basis. Like the previous administration and his environmental policy or wolves that are hated here.

The Federal government owns much of the land here, because they bought it plain and simple. It was sold off to encourage folks to move out West. But the home crowd does not view it as something to be shared with others. That is a sore spot for many.

But you as a non resident will get to pay far more to play which is fair.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Possession is 9/10 of the law, and non residents don't get to make policy and the Feds are also told to pound sand on a frequent basis. Like the previous administration and his environmental policy or wolves that are hated here.
> 
> The Federal government owns much of the land here, because they bought it plain and simple. It was sold off to encourage folks to move out West. But the home crowd does not view it as something to be shared with others. That is a sore spot for many.
> 
> But you as a non resident will get to pay far more to play which is fair.


So if I'm not a resident of Wyoming, I don't have to pay taxes there?

Kewl... I'll ask for a discount on my gas purchases I make when driving through there. And I don't have to pay sales tax either, I guess. So I won't have to worry about that when I stop and buy a "Wyoming Wind Festival, Jan 1- Dec 31" t-shirt.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So if I'm not a resident of Wyoming, I don't have to pay taxes there?
> 
> Kewl... I'll ask for a discount on my gas purchases I make when driving through there. And I don't have to pay sales tax either, I guess. So I won't have to worry about that when I stop and buy a "Wyoming Wind Festival, Jan 1- Dec 31" t-shirt.


 Nope you get to pay to play, you just don't get to vote in the local issues. Just get some "307" clothing, it will confuse the hell out of people. Makes for a good time to see the confused faces.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Nope you get to pay to play, you just don't get to vote in the local issues. Just get some "307" clothing, it will confuse the hell out of people. Makes for a good time to see the confused faces.


But it appears Wyoming is a Sovereign Nation. So your laws don't apply to non-residents.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> But it appears Wyoming is a Sovereign Nation. So your laws don't apply to non-residents.


Every State is a Sovereign entity, don't you agree? Do the States not have the right to govern as the residents see fit? 
This concept is what prevents another civil scuffle. 
As a visitor you are required to obey the same laws as Residents. If Colorado wants to legalize Marijuana in their state they have the right to do so. But we won't, and if you break the laws you will face the consequences for it.


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> My prayers for 2020 are that we see a huge decrease in the size of Taxpayer Funded employees. Time to cut and slash them to the tune of 80% or more.


Can we start with the IRS and the BATF?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Every State is a Sovereign entity, don't you agree? Do the States not have the right to govern as the residents see fit?
> This concept is what prevents another civil scuffle.
> As a visitor you are required to obey the same laws as Residents. If Colorado wants to legalize Marijuana in their state they have the right to do so. But we won't, and if you break the laws you will face the consequences for it.


Yes, they can make laws for their residents. But if they pass a law about city, county and state taxes, and want me to pay those taxes even if I'm not a resident, isn't that taxation without representation?


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Yes, they can make laws for their residents. But if they pass a law about city, county and state taxes, and want me to pay those taxes even if I'm not a resident, isn't that taxation without representation?


If you are buying certain products here, you won't pay sales tax like groceries. 
But you don't pay property tax, unless you own property.

The Federal tax payer dollars that come here are used for a variety of reasons that are necessary for the nation as a whole. Like maintaining interstate highways for commerce, and parking 140 Minuteman 3's for national security reasons. Or keeping places like Yellowstone open for the world to visit. We don't just get free welfare checks!


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> If you are buying certain products here, you won't pay sales tax like groceries.
> But you don't pay property tax, unless you own property.
> 
> The Federal tax payer dollars that come here are used for a variety of reasons that are necessary for the nation as a whole. Like maintaining interstate highways for commerce, and parking 140 Minuteman 3's for national security reasons. Or keeping places like Yellowstone open for the world to visit. We don't just get free welfare checks!


Nice attempt at diversion, but it won't work.

If I guy a gallon of gas in Douglas, I need to pay your motor fuel tax. I never got to vote on that tax, so why should I have to pay it?

And one doesn't need to go through Wyoming to get into Yellowstone. There are four other roads into the Park.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> Nice attempt at diversion, but it won't work.
> 
> If I guy a gallon of gas in Douglas, I need to pay your motor fuel tax. I never got to vote on that tax, so why should I have to pay it?
> 
> And one doesn't need to go through Wyoming to get into Yellowstone. There are four other roads into the Park.


Because I am also expected to pay whatever taxes you have in your AO if I am passing through. One has to accept that the visiting team is always going to get screwed in one form or another.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Because I am also expected to pay whatever taxes you have in your AO if I am passing through. One has to accept that the visiting team is always going to get screwed in one form or another.


So, if your taxes apply to everyone, your 'public buildings' are ours as well.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> So, if your taxes apply to everyone, your 'public buildings' are ours as well.


You are always free to try a 1st Amendment audit! But you might not get the welcome you expect.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> You are always free to try a 1st Amendment audit! But you might not get the welcome you expect.


That's true everywhere as most LEOs never uphold their oaths.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Because I am also expected to pay whatever taxes you have in your AO if I am passing through. One has to accept that the visiting team is always going to get screwed in one form or another.


Let me take Slippy's original premise a step further, as far as taxpayers and taxes go.

Actually, government employees do not pay taxes. They simply return taxpayer money back to the government.

When I was working, my employer made money off my labor, a portion of which was given me as a salary. We, company and employee, actually PRODUCED something which in turn earned a profit, a portion of which was confiscated by the federal, state, and local governments.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Let me take Slippy's original premise a step further, as far as taxpayers and taxes go.
> 
> Actually, government employees do not pay taxes. They simply return taxpayer money back to the government.
> 
> When I was working, my employer made money off my labor, a portion of which was given me as a salary. We, company and employee, actually PRODUCED something which in turn earned a profit, a portion of which was confiscated by the federal, state, and local governments.


Believe it or not, but some of us do attempt to do things to make the public's lives a tad bit better. For a mediocre pay check, health insurance, and a retirement plan.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Right now, the federal government could and should get rid of 10% of the work force each year, for at least 4 years. 
Cutting 40% all at once would be a burden, but spread over several years would be possible.

Get rid of all federal agencies that are duplicated at the state level.
#1 - Dept of Education. Close that down completely, immediately.
#2 - Dept of Energy. 50% cut, right now.
#3 - Dept of Environmental Protection. Complete shut down.
#4 - Get rid of government unions.
There are more, these just came easily to mind.

There is so much waste, so many agencies that duplicate each others work. It is obscene, and something the Founding Fathers were absolutely against.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Believe it or not, but some of us do attempt to do things to make the public's lives a tad bit better.


I have no doubt there are at least 6 people in all federal, state and local governments that "attempt" to make our lives better. But after 23 years owning a small business, dealing with federal, state and local government workers frequently, I can state from experience, none of the 6 have been successful. In the real world, we do not give participation trophies. I do not care how hard you tried. You either succeed or you suck.



Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> For a mediocre pay check, health insurance, and a retirement plan.


Bullshit!

I do not know about state employees, but in 2018 federal government employees had an average compensation of almost $136,000 (that does include health insurance and other benefits). Meanwhile, private sector employees were pulling down an average of a bit over $75,000 (including health insurance and other benefits).

https://www.downsizinggovernment.org/federal-worker-pay

Yet, a guy like me that relies on nobody to make my way in life, is guaranteed an income of precisely $0, health insurance of precisely $0 and a pension of precisely $0. Really? Blow me!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Inor said:


> I have no doubt there are at least 6 people in all federal, state and local governments that "attempt" to make our lives better. But after 23 years owning a small business, dealing with federal, state and local government workers frequently, I can state from experience, none of the 6 have been successful. In the real world, we do not give participation trophies. I do not care how hard you tried. You either succeed or you suck.
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> ...


Now, now play nice.

In the real world success is measured by the number of my fellow citizens who don't end up as a fatality statistic and a report I get to read. But if it makes you feel better we don't get trophies, just a signed certificate of service signed by the Governor.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Now, now play nice.
> 
> In the real world success is measured by the number of my fellow citizens who don't end up as a fatality statistic and a report I get to read. But if it makes you feel better we don't get trophies, just a signed certificate of service signed by the Governor.


So you are measured on the number of people who did not die (how could anybody ever possibly calculate that accurately) and a report you get to read? I feel so much better now.

Admins: Could we please retitle this thread: "Every single government employee needs to be reclassified as a public telephone sanitizer and shot on a one-way trip into space"?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> I have no doubt there are at least 6 people in all federal, state and local governments that "attempt" to make our lives better. But after 23 years owning a small business, dealing with federal, state and local government workers frequently, I can state from experience, none of the 6 have been successful. In the real world, we do not give participation trophies. I do not care how hard you tried. You either succeed or you suck.
> 
> Bullshit!
> 
> ...


I'm just a dumb ol' truck driver, which is why I really appreciate Inor. 
He says exactly what I agree with, but have a hard time communicating.

I'm glad I know you, my friend. :vs_cool:

Next time you're in the area we'll go to Juniors Seafood and have some gator tail.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Next time you're in the area we'll go to Juniors Seafood and have some gator tail.


No no no! We are going back to that BBQ joint! That was outstanding! If you let me camp out in your living room we can go to the gator place. But that Q.... Damn!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Every State is a Sovereign entity, don't you agree? Do the States not have the right to govern as the residents see fit?
> This concept is what prevents another civil scuffle.
> As a visitor you are required to obey the same laws as Residents. If Colorado wants to legalize Marijuana in their state they have the right to do so. But we won't, and if you break the laws you will face the consequences for it.


I agree with States Rights, but when States live off of the extorted wealth of the citizens of other States via the Feds, that is another issue. Taking federal tax payers dollars, well that ain't sovereign now is it?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Let me take Slippy's original premise a step further, as far as taxpayers and taxes go.
> 
> Actually, government employees do not pay taxes. They simply return taxpayer money back to the government.
> 
> When I was working, my employer made money off my labor, a portion of which was given me as a salary. We, company and employee, actually PRODUCED something which in turn earned a profit, a portion of which was confiscated by the federal, state, and local governments.


So Accurate!

And that brings up another good point, that taxpayer funded employees should NOT be allowed to vote. It makes no sense for those who take confiscated wealth from the citizens to be able to vote to tax the citizens more of their wealth. Or to vote for those who will make and pass more laws to take away freedom and liberty (see Virginia 2020 Gun Confiscation)

Yes, taxpayer funded employees you are on notice. We The People are sick and tired of your shit.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> No no no! We are going back to that BBQ joint! That was outstanding! If you let me camp out in your living room we can go to the gator place. But that Q.... Damn!


Bobby, the owner of that joint, is very community oriented.
When my AMVETS Post hosted the Florida State Commander, Bobby catered it for free.
Every year the high school Junior ROTC has a Veterans Appreciation Dinner where vets eat free and are spoiled rotten. Bobby helps out there, too.
Church benefit dinners? Bobby. 
As many people that eat there, he could be a very rich man, but he gives it away.

Small town America at its best.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Slippy said:


> I agree with States Rights, but when States live off of the extorted wealth of the citizens of other States via the Feds, that is another issue. Taking federal tax payers dollars, well that ain't sovereign now is it?


Would you care to have 140 or so silos in your AO? That money as has been mentioned pays for things that benefit the nation as a hole at the potential expense of the residents who live here.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Slippy said:


> So Accurate!
> 
> And that brings up another good point, that taxpayer funded employees should NOT be allowed to vote. It makes no sense for those who take confiscated wealth from the citizens to be able to vote to tax the citizens more of their wealth. Or to vote for those who will make and pass more laws to take away freedom and liberty (see Virginia 2020 Gun Confiscation)
> 
> Yes, taxpayer funded employees you are on notice. We The People are sick and tired of your shit.


https://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/us_59db9cb7e4b0208970cea6ac

I will blow your mind one out of four Wyomimgites work in Government. But we are still the reddest State in the nation. Maybe you folks should take note. Not every Government employee is a Liberal. We recruit from our own ranks, and actually live with people out here.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

As it now is painfully obvious, Honker's indoctrination is complete. No amount of truth and facts is going to change that.  It's time to cut our losses here and move on.


----------



## akgriffin (Mar 5, 2018)

i wish i could say i thought this saying up, but, "if the government is the answer, then it was a stupid question."


----------



## MountainGirl (Oct 29, 2017)

Back Pack Hack said:


> As it now is painfully obvious, Honker's indoctrination is complete. No amount of truth and facts is going to change that. It's time to cut our losses here and move on.


Yeah, I saw that from day one.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Back Pack Hack said:


> As it now is painfully obvious, Honker's indoctrination is complete. No amount of truth and facts is going to change that. It's time to cut our losses here and move on.


One could also say that the politicization of some in the prepping community has also gone full circle with much of the civility.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If MOST of Government would go away, We The People would be wealthier, happier, more free, and more productive human beings.

Stay tuned for more installments government agency's that need to be reduced or eliminated!

https://www.prepperforums.net/forum...-again-episode-1-eliminate-dept-interior.html


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Not every state is full of welfare queens. But people have to keep the system running or everything goes to hell and a hand basket. You have to accept some Government.


I'm okay with limited minimal government but I thing we all know the monster has grown too big and is now out of control.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Sasquatch said:


> I'm okay with limited minimal government but I thing we all know the monster has grown too big and is now out of control.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Minimal government is the norm, but without certain folks to do certain things life will grind to a halt. But the idea that we are all rolling in the dough is laughable. The State offers a defined retirement plan and decent health insurance, which the private sector can not match. But the private sector pays more. But I understand the dislike many members feel, because I also have to deal with my counterparts in other states and it sucks.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Minimal government is the norm, but without certain folks to do certain things life will grind to a halt. But the idea that we are all rolling in the dough is laughable. The State offers a defined retirement plan and decent health insurance, which the private sector can not match. But the private sector pays more. But I understand the dislike many members feel, because I also have to deal with my counterparts in other states and it sucks.


That is a bullshit whiney argument! Your TOTAL compensation (that is salary and benefits) is considerably MORE than most private sector employees. It is certainly more (100% more) than anybody that is building a business.

You are a cry-baby. Wah wah wah!

You get compensated in salary and benefits far more than more private sector people. Because of your degenerate union bosses you cannot be fired, even if you rape someone, not to mention being piss poor at your job. Have you heard the jokes about the customer service at the DMV? Yeah, they are funny because they are true. My good pal Slippy is far too polite to say it, but I am not: Civilian government workers are nothing but leeches and looters and deserve to be treated as such!


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Inor said:


> That is a bullshit whiney argument! Your TOTAL compensation (that is salary and benefits) is considerably MORE than most private sector employees. It is certainly more (100% more) than anybody that is building a business.
> 
> You are a cry-baby. Wah wah wah!
> 
> You get compensated in salary and benefits far more than more private sector people. Because of your degenerate union bosses you cannot be fired, even if you rape someone, not to mention being piss poor at your job. Have you heard the jokes about the customer service at the DMV? Yeah, they are funny because they are true. My good pal Slippy is far too polite to say it, but I am not: Civilian government workers are nothing but leeches and looters and deserve to be treated as such!


Well then don't suck at life and your business will flourish. But with your excellent people skills I can see why you might be struggling. 
If you could put away the rhetoric you might realize that I don't have a "union" to belong to. The state will can people if they don't perform. Which does happen. Making the statement that government employees should be shot also makes you seem a tad unhinged.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Well then don't suck at life and your business will flourish. But with your excellent people skills I can see why you might be struggling.


My "people skills" absolutely do suck. But I am not struggling. My technical skills are reasonable.



Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> If you could put away the rhetoric you might realize that I don't have a "union" to belong to. The state will can people if they don't perform. Which does happen.


My apologies. I made an assumption based on your admission that you are a state employee, that you were a union degenerate. (Most are.) My sincere apologies.



Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Making the statement that government employees should be shot also makes you seem a tad unhinged.


I never made that statement. I just said you are a looter. I stand by that.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> One could also say that the politicization of some in the prepping community has also gone full circle with much of the civility.


Many of us who prepare do so because we see a bloated government that has vastly overreached its Constitutional authority as a threat.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Honkerhunteronhoth said:


> Would you care to have 140 or so silos in your AO? That money as has been mentioned pays for things that benefit the nation as a hole at the potential expense of the residents who live here.


First, I've been in much more perilous positions.

Second, and just so I understand your position, are you suggesting all federal agencies are on par with defense?


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Don't forget all of the Govt. Contractors, including defense contractors ( Of Which I was one). I Agree that incompetence was very prevalent in my industry. When you have very little chance of being highly rewarded for doing a good job and almost no chance of losing your job if you do a lousy job, there is not much incentive to go above and beyond. The saying was: " I get paid the same to march or fight, so I am going to march"

I did not take that attitude, The technology was enough reward for me to try harder. But there were days when I wished I could just sit back and play solitaire.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Denton said:


> First, I've been in much more perilous positions.
> 
> Second, and just so I understand your position, are you suggesting all federal agencies are on par with defense?


Well in the event of a Russian Counterforce strike, it is game over. Not going to survive that at all.

No, not all Government agencies are on par with national defense. I agree with the need to close some down like the Department of Education and make that a responsibility of the States themselves. One can always strive to make government leaner and more efficient which then becomes more effective. But I don't believe like some here, that you need to cut it all out and let the private sector take over. Are you willing to try and contract out all services?

Let's take the concept of the DOT Medical card, which is a government requirement to operate a commercial vehicle. Why did it become necessary in the first place? Well to many truck drivers who had no business behind the wheel were causing to many accidents killing people. The last thing most people want is a 400 pound Florida fecktard, stroking out on the summit whilst carrying a Hazmat load. It may be his God Given right to eat 2 pounds of bacon a day, but making sure one is healthy enough to operate a commercial vehicle is not a bad idea. That is an example of necessary regulation for public safety.


----------



## Honkerhunteronhoth (Jan 2, 2020)

Inor said:


> My "people skills" absolutely do suck. But I am not struggling. My technical skills are reasonable.
> 
> My apologies. I made an assumption based on your admission that you are a state employee, that you were a union degenerate. (Most are.) My sincere apologies.
> 
> I never made that statement. I just said you are a looter. I stand by that.


It's implied because looters are shot, at least in some parts of America. You know what you meant, and I do as well. Understand the way business is conducted your way is not exactly how it works here. You would not do well in a small population area, where people try to get along because it is a small town mindset here.

Being a Federal employee does tend to generate a bit more ire then working for the State. But most of my fellow residents don't hate my guts believe it or not. They know I live here, spend my money here, and have just as much invested in my community as they do. But you never know who will help you out when you need it. Somebody like me would more than likely be saving your a$$ out here when you do something dumb like get your vehicle stuck in a snowbank, or you get lost in the wide open spaces.


----------

